# Starting buisness in Itlay



## pokesmiff (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello! I'm Brett, currently living in NYC. I'm interested in starting small business ventures in Italy, namely Florence. I was wondering if anybody could point me in the right direction towards a lawyer or someone I could meet with to give me a realistic idea of where to begin. Run me through all the legal red tape and what it's like for a foreigner starting up out there. Taxes, legality of everything, permits, types of visa, real estate, rent, etc... I guess I'm looking for an international business lawyer in NYC with Italian experience who could walk me through what I'd have to do. I'd prefer meeting with someone.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

The fastest and easiest way to obtain some info about how to start a small business in Italy is by contacting the Italian Trade Promotion Agency in New York. Although they are more focused on finding investors and importers, they do have plenty of information about trade laws in Italy, such as how to obtain a "partita IVA", register yourself at the local Chamber of Commerce, etc.


----------

